# OUCH!!!! Calluses, anyone?



## sungirl (Jan 26, 2007)

It began with one small white spot on my left nipple. A few days later, a second white spot appeared. I thought maybe it was a milk blister, but nothing happened when I tried to pierce it with a needle. However, I'm experiencing severe pain and wondering if these are calluses forming on the tip of the nipple (Is her tongue rubbing on it?)

The entire left breast is in sorry shape... I've been getting plugged ducts (maybe?) 1-2 times per week. Hard to the touch and painful. I'm able to get relief with massage and nursing and pumping, but there's still residual pain afterward, kindof like bruising.

Not sure if this is related to the white spots on my breast, but thought it worth mentioning. Also, we have begun nursing in side lying position over the past couple weeks.

I'm thinking I'll go see a LC on Monday, but am interested if any of you have gotten calluses on your nipple, if they went away, if they were extremely painful.

DD is 10 wks old, and has a pretty severe clamp-down when she latches. The pain lessens as she nurses more.

TIA!


----------



## myrrhmaid (Aug 20, 2002)

sounds like thrush/yeast infection. I think it's recommended that you use apple cider vinegar on your nipples for thrush. I'm not absolutely sure though. Try doing a thrush yeast search to get some more info-or some kind mama will come on here who knows more than I do.
Rest up! Plenty of liquids and wear loose clothing, cut out all sugars and processed foods. hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

If you are getting frequent clogged ducts and white dots on the nipple kind of like tiny blisters, they could be related. Here is a photo of a milk blister or bleb: http://www.mother-2-mother.com/nippl...tm#MilkBlister

You might want to try a lecithin supplement if you keep getting clogged ducts. Also your bras might be contributing to the problem.

From Kellymom.com:

Quote:

Milk blisters are thought to be caused by milk within a milk duct that has been sealed over by the epidermis and has triggered an inflammatory response. The underlying cause of a milk blister may be oversupply, pressure on that area of the breast, or the other usual causes of plugged ducts. Latch, suck, and or tongue problems may contribute to blisters because of friction on the tip of the nipple.

Thrush (yeast), can also cause milk blisters. Thrush occasionally appears as tiny white spots on the nipple, but can also appear as larger white spots that block one or more milk ducts. If you have more than one blister at the same time, suspect thrush as the cause. Yeast is often accompanied by a "burning" pain, and the pain tends to be worse after nursing or pumping (whereas a plugged duct generally feels better after the breast has been emptied).
Some more information on thrush: http://breastfeeding.hypermart.net/thrush.html

My first daughter had a clamp-down kind of latch, and she would crease my nipple while breastfeeding and the tip would turn white from blood flow restriction, I think, or maybe just the appearance of the milk at the end of the nipple. But it was creased from her gums and it took months before she stopped the clamping and relaxed her suck. I had more problems with clogged ducts and milk blisters with her, one time right after she bit me one showed up and was very painful for a few days every time I nursed her on that side. Hopefully the LC can give you some suggestions on improving the latch.


----------

